# Repair Groshong Catheter



## Trendale (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi,
Does anyone know the appropriate code for repair of Groshong catheter? To my knowledge this is a type of tunneled intravenous cath used for CVAD and it is compared to a Hickman cath. I thought 36575 would be appropriate as the coders desk reference compares it to a Hickman cath. Also what woud be the appropriate ICD-9 for it ( Leaking Groshong Cath) Thanks for your help!


----------

